# Outline for Family Worship



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 7, 2006)

What all is included in your daily family worship time?

Please share a suggested format to follow.

I have four children, the fifth due in November. The oldest is five years old. I would like to have basic lessons for the kids, but also some meatier content for my wife and I.

I have generated a list of things I think would be beneficial which I would appreciate some help with; the content, in no particular order:

Sing a Psalm
Scripture Memorization
Make a family covenant with vows
Read Old Testament Passage
Read New Testament Passage
Memorize Catechism Question(s)
Lesson
Lord´s Prayer
Apostle´s Creed
Reminder of baptism and significance of
Benediction


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 7, 2006)

Does anyone here lead their family in worship?

If so, what do you include? What are some recommended outlines?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> Does anyone here lead their family in worship?
> 
> If so, what do you include? What are some recommended outlines?



In our family worship, we begin with a psalm, we proceed to Bible reading, followed by discussion/application, then prayer requests, then prayer. 

We have a time for scripture memorization during homeschool, and we work on the catechism specifically at a separate time. 

Here are good examples of a family and personal covenant.


----------



## MW (Aug 7, 2006)

Just a suggestion, but I would try and keep family worship to the basic elements mentioned by Andrew. His outline is traditionally tried and proven. The wisdom of not overloading family worship will be seen at the end of a busy day. Rather than have an OT and NT reading each time, you could try OT in the morning and NT in the evening. Sabbath afternoons or evenings will provide opportunity to teach catechism, etc. Blessings!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 7, 2006)

Our outline is

A.M. Psalm, Prayer
P.M. Scripture, Psalm, Prayer

When company joins us for a meal, we sing a Psalm before asking the blessing.


----------



## Croghanite (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> Does anyone here lead their family in worship?
> 
> If so, what do you include? What are some recommended outlines?



I am on the same quest. 

There was no such thing as family worship when I was growing up.


----------



## Croghanite (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont know how to transfer hyperlinks on this board.

This discussion may be very helpful to you as it was for me.
http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=13113

SolaScriptura gives a detailed outline on his family worship time.
Also talked about are resources for children. Bible story books and such.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 8, 2006)

We read scripture, I may discourse briefly on said scripture, we sing a psalm (or variant thereof) and we pray. Other things we do at other times.

J


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 8, 2006)

Counsel from Philip Henry on family worship:



> Those do well that pray morning and evening in their families, those do better that pray and read the scriptures, but those do best that pray and read and sing the psalms.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Counsel from Philip Henry on family worship:
> 
> 
> ...



That looks good coming right after my post. He he!

JH


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 9, 2006)

Very helpful, I appreciate the insights.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> We read scripture, I may discourse briefly on said scripture, we sing a psalm (or variant thereof) and we pray. Other things we do at other times.
> 
> J



Basically what we do, too. Wow!


----------

